

NASA Probe Discovers 'Alien' Matter From Beyond Our Solar System - pwg
http://www.space.com/14419-nasa-ibex-probe-alien-matter-solar-system.html

======
r00fus
Glad we can prove this, but it should be obvious that our "heliosheath" is not
some impervious shield that blocks out all extra-system matter.

Basic cosmology/astrophysics state that heavier atoms than helium could only
be created by a starving star (shed off by a nova), and the heaviest of atoms
can only be byproducts of supernovae.

